# Wavy Nautilus Shell



## RRoe (Jun 23, 2020)

Finished up today on a Wavy Nautilus Shell. 40 segments that are scroll sawed with many hours of sanding. Wood is 2×4 Pine. Diameter is 5 1/2". Wood is thin and total finished weight is 3 oz. The light weight and thickness of the wood gives it a nice feel. Krylon Gloss finish.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Amazingly beautiful!
jon


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Bob - I think you've found your calling !!

.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

You did an excellent job…absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Words are not enough. You have an amazing talent.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

what more can i add,it's just beautiful.how did you go about creating this,do you have a cut list for each piece or is this just something you dreamed up?

also post this in the projects or some may not see it.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

That is very cool!


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

Absolutely amazing, could we ask how much time you spent on this?

thanks


----------

